# O ano meteorológico mais interessante



## MeteoMP (5 Ago 2019 às 14:51)

Boa tarde a todos.
Criei este tópico para sabermos e discutirmos saudavelmente qual é,na vossa opinião e gosto pessoal o ano mais interessante meteorologicamente falando, entre 2000 até 2018.

Eu voto em 2010. Tivemos um Inverno rigoroso que se prolongou até Abril. Recordo-me de estar sempre a chover e alguns dias tiveram trovoada.
O verão foi muito quente e seco, com extremos de temperatura máxima e mínima  e depois novamente o Outono com acumulados interessantes em Outubro. Acho que em Dezembro houve um tornado, ou um evento extremo de vento pelo Oeste.
Resumidamente acho que foi um ano em que as estações fizeram jus ao nome. Choveu quando tinha de chover e esteve calor quando tinha de estar. Foi um ano agressivo em termos de fenómenos extremos .


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2019 às 15:28)

Para mim, 2010 sem dúvida alguma. Foi de facto um ano de muitos extremos e foi quando vi a minha zona totalmente pintada de branco, em Janeiro. 
Em dezembro desse ano passou também uma célula nesta região que causou vários estragos nas localidades da Serra de São Mamede e originou uma valente cheia repentina no Rio Caia. Nunca se chegou a saber se tinha havido tornado ou não porque era de noite, mas os danos causados pelo vento foram muitos.
________
Deixo o resumo desse ano feito pelo IPMA:
O ano de 2010, em Portugal Continental, foi caracterizado por valores médios da temperatura máxima, mínima e média do ar superiores ao valor médio (1971-2000), e por valores da quantidade de precipitação no Continente, superiores ao valor normal (1971-2000), sendo mesmo o ano mais chuvoso da última década (2001-2010), com 1063mm, o que supera em quase 20% o valor da normal 1971-2000. É de destacar também o valor de precipitação anual ocorrido em Lisboa, 1598 mm, que corresponde ao valor mais elevado desde o início das observações na estação meteorológica do Instituto Geofísico (1870). Ocorreram durante o ano várias situações adversas, como inundações na Madeira, Açores e Continente, queda de neve em várias regiões do Norte e Centro do Continente, vento forte no Continente e 4 ondas de Calor no Continente. Deve salientar-se ainda a ocorrência de eventos extremos que tiveram impactos socio-económicos gravosos, com perda de vidas e bens, como as cheias na Madeira em Fevereiro e a ocorrência de tornados em alguns locais do Continente, como o que atingiu a região Centro, em Dezembro.

Fonte


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2019 às 15:31)

Boa iniciativa! 
Eu cá voto em 2014.
De acordo com o boletim anual foram registadas 6 ocorrências de tornados em Portugal:





E outros eventos extremos:

*Dia 17 de janeiro*: Queda de granizo e saraiva na região da grande Lisboa com duração superior a 15 minutos sobre o mesmo local, originando deposição de uma camada de granizo e saraiva com altura de vários centímetros.
Por cá as escolas fecharam com a quantidade de granizo que caiu.

Setembro foi o 5º mais chuvoso desde 1931. Foram ultrapassados os maiores valores mensais de precipitação nas regiões de Lisboa, Península de Setúbal e Évora.
Setembro foi *O mês*! Lembro-me que foram vários dias com trovoada.
Foi devido ao facto do mês de Setembro ter sido super instável que encontrei o fórum. 

*Dia 13 de outubro*: ocorrência de precipitação intensa na região de Lisboa: em 10 minutos - 15.6 mm - 4º maior valor desde 1980 em Lisboa/I.G; em 30 minutos - 29.2 mm - 3º maior valor desde 1980 em Lisboa/I.G e 26.5 mm - 2º maior valor desde 1984 Lisboa/G.C.
Resumo do boletim anual:
"O valor médio de precipitação total anual, *1098.2 mm*, corresponde a uma anomalia de +216.1 mm (em relação ao valor médio 1971-2000) o que permite classificar 2014 como um ano muito chuvoso. Valores superiores aos registados este ano ocorreram apenas em cerca de 20 % dos anos (desde 1931), sendo o valor da quantidade de precipitação em 2014 o mais alto dos últimos 25 anos."


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2019 às 15:51)

Acho que provavelmente 2009. Um janeiro com um começo muito frio, alguma água-neve e alguma chuva, uma primavera e um verão de altos e baixos, em geral quentes mas com períodos bem frios, sendo que em maio tive noção pela primeira vez do que é estarem 30 e tal ºC e passado meia hora estar a chover torrencialmente com granizo e estar 18 ou 19 ºC... Depois o mês de outubro foi quente (para mim parecia que seria impossível ser ainda mais quente, mal sabia eu o que aí vinha...), e o mês de dezembro foi o sonho de qualquer meteolouco: chuva torrencial no começo e no fim, e pelo meio um período espetacularmente frio, com mínimas muito baixas.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Ago 2019 às 22:21)

O ano de 2000-2001, falando no ano hidrológico, o qual começou com tempestades atrás de tempestades no início de outubro, que teve pequenas pausas na intensidade, terminando no final de Março, com elevadíssimos acumulados de norte a sul do país, inundações sucessivas, várias tempestades com ventos médios acima dos 70 km\h, alguns acima dos 90 km\h e mesmo uma ou outra acima dos 100 km\h.
Foram condições irrepetíveis no curto-médio prazo pela distribuição temporal (cerca de 6 meses).
O período de retorno será bastante alargado, provavelmente superior a 100 anos.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2019 às 22:50)

2009 e 2010 - elemento branco, elemento branco, e já disse elemento branco?
2014 marcou a passagem da Stephanie com uma superfície frontal muito intensa (acompanhada de um downburst, provavelmente) que me fez registar a rajada máxima desde que tenho registos com 122 km/h - e também o maior vento médio desde que tenho registos, já que as rajadas duraram cerca de 3 a 4 minutos.


----------



## bandevelugo (6 Ago 2019 às 00:11)

Olá boa noite,

Penso que o estio de 2017, que começa em 17 de junho e termina em 15 de outubro, ou no dia seguinte, terá contribuído para tornar este o ano mais notável do ponto de vista meteorológico.

Um furacão e tempestades variadas, 117 concidadãos mortos, milhares e milhares de famílias com a vida destruída, concelhos queimados de uma ponta à outra numa só noite, e danos que se vão repercutir por décadas, julgo que é imbatível. Mas é só a minha opinião... Ponde a vossa vista no pequeno retângulo do SW da península Ibérica, neste formidável vídeo da NASA (de 2017...)


Abraço a todos.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (6 Ago 2019 às 12:53)

Para mim foi o ano de 2007, começou bem frio em janeiro com alguma neve a cotas baixas e depois veio que para mim foi o melhor verão de sempre, com muitas trovoadas um pouco por todo o pais e até alguns SCMS mais a sul, foi lindo lindo, era sempre á tarde e duravam até á noite, andei todo maluco a fotografar, ai pela primeira vez estava em ponte de sor e vi uma supercélula que estava em Portalegre de onde estava via bem os relâmpagos, depois nesse noite ficou tudo tapado por trovoadas, eram só relâmpagos por todo o lado enfim... onde isso já lá vai, desde ai que não vejo trovoadas como deve de ser.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Ago 2019 às 13:26)

2009 sem dúvida para mim, como poderia ser diferente depois de ver aqui o "buraco" coberto de vários cm de neve  2010 caíram alguns flocos de neve. E 2014 também muito interessante e tempestuoso: tornado em Janeiro por aqui e em Setembro uma supercélula, a maior trovoada que já vi e com ecos roxos. Era enorme ocupando toda a região do grande Porto e do dia fez-se noite por baixo da mesma


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2019 às 13:36)

O melhor ano, não encontra-se aqui, foi 1989.  O resto, é muito complicado, escolher um, já que vários anos ficaram na memória, mas talvez 2017 e só porque nevou em praticamente todo o litoral do Sotavento Algarvio.  Depois, existe 2012, com o tornado em Lagoa, 2018 o tornado que passou a norte daqui em Março, Maio de 2011, Fevereiro de 2017, Setembro de 2008 e Setembro de 2001 com inundações. 

Mas, lá está, a cereja no topo do bolo, foi mesmo entre Outubro e Dezembro de 1989.


----------



## RStorm (6 Ago 2019 às 13:56)

Boa Tarde

Para mim, o melhor foi o período entre o Outono de 2010 e a Primavera de 2011, especialmente os meses de Dezembro e Maio. Muitas trovoadas
Destaco também o "nevão" de 2006, o outlflow de 7 de junho de 2015, as trovoadas de Setembro de 2014, queda de granizo a 17 de Janeiro desse mesmo ano e a tempestade "Stephanie" um mês depois.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Ago 2019 às 01:05)

Boa noite,
Se a memória não me atraiçoa, no ano de 2001, estava eu no 1° ano de escolaridade e nesse mesmo setembro choveu imenso! Lembro-me de ver poças e o chão muito molhado, no início de outubro!!! Muita gente, nos dias de hoje, critica a chuva que cai em setembro, quando esta era normal há 20 anos. O que mudou... 
Também considero interessante o inverno de 2013, com a famosa "tempestade de Natal", ou o ano hidrológico 2015/2016, sobretudo de janeiro a maio, com bastantes tempestades, muita chuva e muita trovoada lá na Charneca.


----------



## MeteoMP (7 Ago 2019 às 13:12)

Não esquecer que nevou em 2006 em Janeiro ( isto falando de Lisboa - Parque das Nações - zona onde resido). Lembro-me bem que foi um Domingo durante a tarde.

Para já, e sem influências, o ano de 2009 parece que foi para alguns o ano mais interessante. Não digo que não foi interessante porque valeu pelo Janeiro e Dezembro, mas o 2014 foi também interessante, especialmente a tempestade Stephanie, e o próprio Outono com grandes chuvadas que começaram em Setembro até Novembro.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Ago 2019 às 01:20)

O ano em que caiu a ponte de Entre-Rios choveu mesmo muito.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Ago 2019 às 02:19)

MeteoMP disse:


> Não esquecer que nevou em 2006 em Janeiro ( isto falando de Lisboa - Parque das Nações - zona onde resido). Lembro-me bem que foi um Domingo durante a tarde.
> 
> Para já, e sem influências, o ano de 2009 parece que foi para alguns o ano mais interessante. Não digo que não foi interessante porque valeu pelo Janeiro e Dezembro, mas o 2014 foi também interessante, especialmente a tempestade Stephanie, e o próprio Outono com grandes chuvadas que começaram em Setembro até Novembro.


29 de janeiro de 2006, como evento individual, o melhor e talvez o mais marcante (a Leslie foi tão ou mais marcante, mas por questões negativas)


----------

